# Aquarium videos of DefiniteAquascapeTV :)



## Piotr K. (25 Oct 2012)

Hi guys 

I decided to start a new thread, where I will be posting links to all my future videos. Right now my vids are scattered all over the Forum, which makes it difficult to find them (I someone would like to find them  ). And because I make vids not only about planted tanks, so I think the OffTopic sub-forum should be a good place for this thread (and I hope moderators will agree  ).

OK, so here are the first vids in this thread: Aquariums of the ZooBotanica 2011 fair, organized in Wroclaw, Poland. A whole year has passed since the fair, but it's better late than never to show them  There were many interesting aquariums displayed during the fair, some were planted, some were marine, and some were biotope tanks. The exhibition of African cichlids and shrimp championship were also organized.

*Aquariums of ZooBotanica 2011 - part 1* - left side of the exhibition hall




*Aquariums of ZooBotanica 2011 - part 2* - right side of the exhibition hall




*Aquariums of ZooBotanica 2011 - part 3* - exhibition of African cichlids




*Aquariums of ZooBotanica 2011 - part 4* - shrimp championship




Enjoy!


----------



## Piotr K. (11 Nov 2012)

Hi guys! 

First of all, I want to thank you for the warm welcome you gave me at Aquatics Live 2012 - I'm really happy that I was able to come to the show and talk to all of you, and I'm also glad that I met in person some guys who I have previously known only from YouTube (hi, Aquatic Junky!  ). You guys  did a great job, both with tanks at your stand and also with tanks for aquascaping contest. I hope to be able to visit Aquatics Live 2013, as this show is a real fun! 

And now some pictures:

*First album of photos from Aquatics Live 2012* - tanks at the stands of 






*Second album of photos from Aquatics Live 2012* - tanks of the aquascaping contest and at the UKAPS' stand


----------



## foxfish (12 Nov 2012)

Very well presented


----------



## Matt Warner (12 Nov 2012)

Good job Piotr. All of your video reports are very good. I really liked the zoo botanica reports that you did. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Piotr K. (13 Nov 2012)

Hi guys! 

*Third album of photos from Aquatics Live 2012* - tanks at the stand of Maidenhead Aquatics 






*Fourth album of photos from Aquatics Live 2012* - tanks at booths of other companies 





*Fifth album of photos from Aquatics Live 2012* - some shots of guppies, made during an interview with Mr Stephen Elliot 





One more album left (will take me some time to edit it, it's discus exhibition, lots of photos: ) ), and the first video is just encoding!


----------



## Piotr K. (13 Nov 2012)

First video from Aquatics Live 2012 - just uploaded!  Enjoy nice tanks at the booth of FreshwaterShrimp!


----------



## Piotr K. (16 Nov 2012)

Hey 

Second video, and the booth of AquaJardin


----------



## mvasingh (16 Nov 2012)

Does anyone know what type of CO2 diffuser is being used in the Juwel Tanks (video time 5:55)?
Mike


----------



## daza.141 (16 Nov 2012)

aquatics live !! i loved the freshshrimp area tanks there were out of this world !!


----------



## Piotr K. (30 Nov 2012)

Hi guys,



			
				mvasingh said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what type of CO2 diffuser is being used in the Juwel Tanks (video time 5:55)?
> Mike


Hmm, I don't know. It certainly looks strange... And now, some new videos from Aquatics Live 2012:

Part 3 - *Aquariums at the booth of UKAPS*




Part 4 - *Aquariums of the Live Aquascaping Contest*




Part 5 - *Aquariums at booths of aquarium-trade companies*




Part 6 - *RoboSnail, or how to clean your aquarium's glass *




Part 7 - *Rare aquarium fish, pt. 1*




Part 8 - *Rare aquarium fish, pt. 2*




Lots of vids to watch during the weekend  Enjoy!


----------

